# Crooked Island - 30A on fly



## OliverBrewton (Jul 8, 2021)

Just wondering how the fishing has been for y'all fly fishing the surf recently. Never really fished the surf on fly before but have recently started. I was wondering how y'all go about it. Personally I just tie up a shrimp imitation and blind cast in hopes of hooking into a pompano or beach cruising red, no luck. so far. For y'all that go out there and have caught fish I was wondering what fly line you're using and what are your tactics to finding fish. Any info is greatly appreciated...


----------



## Skram (Feb 8, 2019)

Intermediate line is my choice for the surf. Fall season is getting heated up on the gulf coast. Got on some flounder and redfish in the surf yesterday.


----------



## tigerfly (Apr 4, 2019)

Intermediate is my choice as well


----------



## Skram (Feb 8, 2019)

Airflo Beach/Surf intermediate or the Scientific Angler Full Intermediate are both great lines. Surf fishing is hit and miss but the good days make it worthwhile. Just have to dedicate the time and walk long distances if needed. Look for any "structure" such as deep cuts, troughs, breaks in the sandbar and outflows from tide pools.


----------



## APoole (Jun 23, 2020)

I fish the surf a little further west, but will only fish on calm days so that I can sight fish. I rarely wade out to the first sandbar because you will find redfish (and other species) in the first cut. I fish a floating line because I'm fishing 1.5'-2' of water max, and I don't fish when the waves are big. As for flies, baitfish patterns are good, and so is the sand flea.









Vlahos' Marbled Sand Flea | Ole Florida Fly Shop


Vlahos' Marbled Sand Flea catches fish in many situations whether its Drum in the Back Country or Pompano on the beach. It has heavy lead eyes to get deep




olefloridaflyshop.com


----------



## OliverBrewton (Jul 8, 2021)

APoole said:


> I fish the surf a little further west, but will only fish on calm days so that I can sight fish. I rarely wade out to the first sandbar because you will find redfish (and other species) in the first cut. I fish a floating line because I'm fishing 1.5'-2' of water max, and I don't fish when the waves are big. As for flies, baitfish patterns are good, and so is the sand flea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the info I personally enjoy sight fishing more, how difficult is it to see the fish with a good pair of polarized sunglasses? Do you just look out for flashes or will you actually be able to get a good view of the fish. And do you just walk the beach till you see fish or stay in the same general area


----------



## APoole (Jun 23, 2020)

OliverBrewton said:


> thanks for the info I personally enjoy sight fishing more, how difficult is it to see the fish with a good pair of polarized sunglasses? Do you just look out for flashes or will you actually be able to get a good view of the fish. And do you just walk the beach till you see fish or stay in the same general area


Beachside reds in the panhandle are usually lighter in color than the fish in the bay, but they are still relatively easy to see. And yes, bring a good pair of polarized sunglasses. If you can spot fish elsewhere, you will be able to spot them beachside (on a calm day). I usually just walk down the beach until I see fish, but I will look for "structure" like Skram mentioned and stay in that spot for a while if it looks fishy.


----------



## Kingfisher67 (Jan 11, 2016)

Agree with APoole on this one. We live in 30A area and my wife and I usually park near Stallworth Lake and walk Topsail HIll park area. You can easily see the fish within the first sandbar when the waters are calm. Sand flea flys are the best. here's the link you should use if you want to see how the conditions are before making the journey. Good luck!

Dune Allen Beach, Florida, Webcam at Vue on 30A – 30A


----------



## springbranch42 (Aug 28, 2021)

Skram said:


> Intermediate line is my choice for the surf. Fall season is getting heated up on the gulf coast. Got on some flounder and redfish in the surf yesterday.


How far west did you go? Thinking about trekking over towards Ft. Morgan this weekend.


----------



## Skram (Feb 8, 2019)

I fish everywhere from Perdido key to the tip of Fort Morgan. Hit Fort Morgan this week and it was good. Wind and surf may pick up this weekend, but Saturday morning may be doable.


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

I use intermediate line on my 9wt. when fishing the surf. 9 because of the usual wind and you never know what can go cruising by.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

It doesn't matter what line you use. If the surf is up and the wind is blowing it's not much fun with a fly rod. But no wind and no rollers might be doable


----------



## OliverBrewton (Jul 8, 2021)

Thank y'all for the info, exactly what I was looking for and so much more. I live in Panama City but find myself escaping the masses to 30a quite regularly. Tight lines everybody!!


----------

